# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelproblemen/Keelontsteking - Artikels

## Agnes574

*In dit artikel...
*Wat doen tegen keelpijn?
*Oorzaken van een keelontsteking
*Klachten
*Pseudokroep (laryngitis subglottica)
*Behandeling van een keelonsteking
*Geneesmiddelen
*Antibiotica*

Veel mensen worden in de winter geplaagd door keelpijn. Hoe komt dat, wat kan u er tegen doen en wanneer is die keelpijn iets om u zorgen over te maken? 

Meestal is (acute) keelpijn het gevolg van een infectie met een ziektekiem (virussen en bacteriën). Het afweersysteem reageert daarop met een ontsteking. 
Het kan gaan om een infectie en ontsteking van 
• het slijmvlies van de keel (= faryngitis), 
• de amandelen ( = tonsillitis) 
• het strottenhoofd (= laryngitis)

Soms kunnen die verschillende infecties en ontstekingen samen voorkomen. Wanneer het keelslijmvlies en de amandelen ontstoken zijn, spreekt men soms van een angina. De term angina wordt soms ook gebruikt voor een infectie van de keel door bacteriën (streptokok). 
Keelpijn kan ook een van de symptomen van een andere ziekte zijn, zoals een verkoudheid, griep of mazelen. 


*Andere oorzaken van acute keelpijn*
Andere mogelijke oorzaken van acute keelpijn zijn onder meer:
• Keelirritatie: vooral bij rokers, bij omgevingsfactoren (droogte, irriterende stoffen...), bij verkeerd gebruik van de stem (door schreeuwen of roepen). 
• Klierkoorts (Mononucleosis infectiosa): meestal bij jonge mensen die vaak langer dan een week moe en ziek zijn. Gewoonlijk zijn er ook klieren op andere plaatsen; ook lever en milt kunnen gezwollen zijn.
• Difterie
• Malaria: bij rode keel en koorts én terugkeer uit de tropen


*Oorzaken van een keelontsteking*
De meest voorkomende oorzaak van een keelontsteking is een virale infectie van de bovenste luchtwegen, zoals een verkoudheid. Ook bij bronchitis, longontsteking, griep, kinkhoest (pertussis), mazelen, difterie en andere infecties van de bovenste luchtwegen, kan een keelontsteking ontstaan. 
• Virussen, meestal verkoudheidsvirussen, zijn verantwoordelijk voor veertig tot vijftig procent van alle keelontstekingen.
• Bacteriën veroorzaken een kleine dertig procent. De belangrijkste boosdoener is de streptokok. Andere bacteriën zijn bijvoorbeeld stafylokokken.
• Bij de overige dertig procent kan men de ziektekiem niet identiferen. 

Streptokokkeninfecties komen vooral voor bij kinderen tussen 5 en 15 jaar. In zeer zeldzame gevallen kunnen deze bacteriën ernstige complicaties veroorzaken zoals acute reuma die ook de slagaders en het hart kan treffen, en een acute nierziekte. 


*Klachten*
Een acute keelontsteking komt plotseling opzetten en duurt meestal niet langer dan een week. Meestal bereiken de symptomen hun hoogtepunt na 2-3 dagen en nemen dan weer af. De hoest kan nog enkele weken aanhouden.

• droge keel;
• keelpijn, kan ook uitstralen naar het oor;
• moeite met slikken. Hevige slikpijn kan wijzen op abcesvorming;
• schorre of hese stem, geleidelijk stemverlies, vooral bij laryngitis;
• gezwollen halsklieren; 
• Het keelslijmvlies en de keelamandelen kunnen rood zijn en opzwellen. Achter in de keel zijn er soms witte stippen of dik, taai slijm te zien; 
• Bij ontsteking van het strottenhoofd (laryngitis) kan opzwelling van het strottenhoofd het ademhalen bemoeilijken;
• loopneus, hoesten;
• lage tot vrij hoge koorts;
• soms hoofd- en spierpijn;
• soms misselijkheid en braken;
• je voelt je moe en ziek; ernstige vermoeidheid kan wijzen op mononucleose of een andere aandoening. 


*Peritonsillair abces* 
In ernstige gevallen kunnen de keelholte of de amandelen of beide zo opgezet raken dat er ademhalingsproblemen ontstaan. 
Soms ontstaat er een abces naast een amandel: een peritonsillair abces . 
*Slikken veroorzaakt hevige pijn. 
*De patiënt voelt zich ziek, heeft koorts en kenmerkend is dat hij de neiging heeft om zijn hoofd naar de kant van het abces te houden om de pijn te verminderen. 
*Spasmen van de kauwspieren bemoeilijken het openen van de mond. 
*Het abces drukt de amandel naar voren en het zachte gehemelte achter in de keel is rood en opgezwollen. 
Dan is opname in een ziekenhuis vereist. 
*Een abces is zeldzaam bij kinderen, maar komt vaker voor bij jongvolwassenen.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Pseudokroep (laryngitis subglottica)*
Pseudokroep of laryngitis subglottica is een ernstige virale keelontsteking. Ze komt frequent voor bij jonge kinderen, vooral tussen 2 en 3 jaar. 

Pseudokroep wordt door een virus veroorzaakt. 
De slijmvliezen van de stembanden en bovenste luchtwegen raken ontstoken en zwellen op. 
Talrijke virussen kunnen pseudokroep veroorzaken, waaronder para-influenzavirus type 1 en 2, influenza type A (=griepvirus), adenovirus, syncytiaal respiratoir virus en enterovirussen. 

*Klachten*
De belangrijkste symptomen zijn acute ademhalingsproblemen, benauwdheid en blafhoest. 
Een eerste aanval van pseudokroep is voor ouders vaak angstwekkend. 
Een aanval verloopt bijna altijd op dezelfde manier. 
Het kind is niet ziek, soms alleen verkouden. Laat in de avond of vroeg in de nacht wordt het huilend wakker. Het kind is dan benauwd. Het inademen gaat moeilijk en gaat gepaard met een gierend geluid. Het kind heeft een luide blafhoest en is soms hees. De temperatuur is normaal of hooguit rond de 38 graden.

Pseudokroep mag niet verward worden met Epiglottitis, een zeldzame ontsteking van het strotklepje (dat de luchtpijp afsluit bij het slikken)!! 
Epiglottitis is namelijk een echt spoedgeval dat in de loop van een aantal uren kan ontstaan en fataal kan zijn als het kind niet onmiddellijk wordt behandeld. Bij epiglottitis heeft het kind hoge koorts en pijn in de keel, kwijlt, heeft grote moeite met slikken en kan de nek niet voorover buigen. Waarschuw in zo'n geval direct een arts.

*Behandeling*
Meestal gaat een aanval van pseudokroep vanzelf weer over. Het kan als eenmalige aanval voorkomen, maar soms ook enkele avonden achter elkaar. De meeste patiëntjes herstellen spontaan in enkele dagen zonder dat een specifieke behandeling nodig is. Om elke verwarring met epiglottitis of met echte kroep (difterie) uit te sluiten, raadpleegt u toch best altijd uw huisarts.
Pseudokroep kan gevaarlijk zijn wanneer de toestand van het kind verslechtert. Het moet dan worden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis.

*Adviezen*
• Blijf rustig. 
Wanneer u als ouder paniekerig wordt, draagt u de angst over op uw kind, waardoor de benauwdheid kan toenemen. Probeer uw kind gerust te stellen en af te leiden, bijvoorbeeld met een knuffelbeest, een boek of een speeltje.

• Vochtige dampen inademen
Het kind warme, vochtige lucht laten inademen. Ga samen met uw kind minstens twintig minuten naast de warme stromende douche zitten met de deur van de badkamer dicht. Of richt de warme douche een tijdlang tegen de wand zodat er veel stoom ontstaat, en ga vervolgens een halfuur met uw kind in bad.
De rustgevende situatie die door deze behandeling wordt gecreëerd, is waarschijnlijk belangrijker dan het stomen zelf.

• Geef uw kind iets te drinken dat de keel verzacht, bijvoorbeeld warme thee met honing (bij kinderen vanaf een jaar) of suiker.

• Corticosteroïden
In matige tot ernstige gevallen wordt een behandeling met corticosteroïden langs algemene weg of via inhalatie toegediend. Een eenmalige dosis is meestal voldoende. Het gunstig effect treedt in het algemeen snel op, meestal binnen de 30 minuten, uiterlijk binnen de twee uur na toediening van de corticosteroïden. Indien geen verbetering optreedt, is opname in het ziekenhuis aangewezen.

• Verneveling met epinefrine
Met verneveling met epinefrine wordt in het algemeen een snelle (binnen de 10 minuten) maar kortdurende (vaak hoogstens twee uur) verbetering gezien. Deze behandeling dient voorbehouden te blijven voor ernstige gevallen, vóór het vervoer naar een ziekenhuis.


*Behandeling van een keelonsteking*
Gezonde volwassenen en kinderen genezen meestal vanzelf binnen de week, zelfs wanneer het om een streptokokkeninfectie gaat. 
De behandeling is dan ook in de eerste plaats bedoeld om de symptomen te verlichten.

• Rust veel en ziek uit. Als je je fit genoeg voelt, mag je werken. 
• Drink veel. Warme dranken zoals soep, warme kruidenthee met honing en een beetje citroen zijn aanraders. Ook koude dranken of een ijsje kunnen de pijn verlichten. Wees matig met alcohol. 
• Los een theelepel zout op in een glas warm water en gorgel er enkele keren per dag mee.
• Zuig op een hard snoepje of een ijsblokje om de speekselproductie te stimuleren.
• (Half)vloeibare voeding zoals pudding doet minder pijn dan hard voedsel.
• Probeer irritatie van de keel te vermijden. Stop met roken.
• Laryngitis worden verlicht door de stem rust te geven door niet te praten of alleen te fluisteren. 
• Stomen onder een handdoek kan de klachten verlichten 


*Geneesmiddelen*
• Een gewone pijnstiller helpt tegen de pijn en koorts. Neem liefst paracetamol, een veilig middel met erg weinig bijwerkingen. Alleen als paracetamol onvoldoende helpt, kunt u een andere pijnstiller proberen zoals ibuprofen of diclofenac. Gebruik liever geen aspirine bij jonge kinderen. 
• Van keelsprays met lokaal verdovende of ontsmettende stoffen is het effect niet aangetoond. 


*Antibiotica*
Keelpijn ontstaat meestal door een virus en daar werken antibiotica niet tegen. 
Enkel bij infecties door streptokokken hebben de antibiotica een gunstig effect op de evolutie (vermindering van de duur van de symptomen met 1 à 2 dagen), op voorwaarde dat de behandeling binnen de twee dagen na het begin van de symptomen wordt gestart. 
Het is niet bewezen dat antibiotica het risico van lokale verwikkelingen (abces, otitis, sinusitis) verminderen. 

Antibiotica worden bij keelpijn dan ook alleen voorgeschreven aan risicopatiënten:
- kankerpatiënten
- mensen met acuut reuma
- mensen met verminderde algemene weerstand
- in geval van een streptokokkeninfectie in een gesloten gemeenschap (school, rusthuis…)
- bij toxisch syndroom: erg zieke patiënt met hoge koorts
- indien vijf keer acute keelpijn per jaar, twee jaar na elkaar.
- Bij chronische aandoeningen zoals hartinsufficiëntie, hartklepproblemen, astma..

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Keelontsteking: vraag en antwoord*  

Angina of keelontsteking is geen ernstige ziekte, maar de ontsteking kan wel heel pijnlijk en daardoor soms ook angstaanjagend zijn. Het is overigens een van de meest frequente redenen voor een medische raadpleging. 

*Wat is een keelontsteking precies?
*Hoe wordt angina behandeld?
*Moeten kinderen speciale voorzorgsmaatregelen nemen?
*Hoe krijgt men een keelontsteking?

Dagenlang het bed houden, hoge koorts en keelpijn die maakt dat zelfs speeksel inslikken een pijnlijke zaak wordt, dat zijn de hoogst onaangename symptomen van een keelontsteking of angina. Deze vaak voorkomende ziekte komt meestal voor bij kinderen, maar volwassenen kunnen ook een keelontsteking krijgen. 


*Wat is een keelontsteking precies?*

Er zijn verschillende soorten keelontsteking of angina, een ziekte die gekenmerkt wordt door een ontsteking ter hoogte van de keel. 

Zo maakt men een onderscheid tussen rode angina en witte angina, benamingen die wijzen op de kleur van de keel. 
Het zijn geen twee verschillende aandoeningen, aangezien verschillende soorten keelontsteking de oorzaak van beide kleuren kunnen zijn. 
In beide gevallen kan de ontsteking gepaard gaan met keelpijn die erg intens kan zijn, wat tot slikmoeilijkheden, koorts en vaak ook hoofdpijn kan leiden. 
Bij sommige keelontstekingen duiken ook symptomen van een verkoudheid op en soms moet de patiënt ook braken. 

Wat wel belangrijk is, is het onderscheid tussen virale angina en bacteriële angina. Eerst en vooral omdat de behandeling niet dezelfde is (zie verder), maar ook omdat een van de bacteriële keelontstekingen, namelijk angina door streptokokken van groep A, tot ernstige complicaties kan leiden, onder meer ter hoogte van het hart. 
Uit vrees voor deze complicaties, worden bijna automatisch antibiotica voorgeschreven, wat nochtans slechts in zeldzame gevallen echt nodig is.


*Hoe wordt angina behandeld?*

De belangrijkste behandeling van angina is de behandeling van de symptomen: geneesmiddelen die de koorts en de pijn bestrijden, al dan niet in de vorm van één geneesmiddel, eventueel in combinatie met een ontsmettingsmiddel voor de keel. 
Dat volstaat meestal om de ziekte te bekampen. 
Antibiotica zijn alleen gerechtvaardigd bij angina van bacteriële oorsprong, wat kan aangetoond worden met een test. Als uw arts antibiotica voorschrijft, dan moet u de behandeling volgen zoals het hoort en tot op het einde. Stop niet als u zich beter voelt of omdat de symptomen verdwenen zijn. Onderbreekt u de behandeling, dan vergroot u het risico op de ontwikkeling van resistente bacteriën. 


*Moeten kinderen speciale voorzorgsmaatregelen nemen?*

Hoewel het voorschrijven van antibiotica geen vanzelfsprekendheid is in geval van keelontsteking, toch moeten kinderen uit voorzorg op raadpleging bij de huisarts. Het is belangrijk dat de arts de eventuele aanwezigheid van de streptokokbacterie kan vaststellen. Daarna zal hij met kennis van zaken al dan niet antibiotica voorschrijven.


*Hoe krijgt men een keelontsteking?*

Keelontstekingen worden overgedragen via direct contact of via druppeltjes besmet speeksel. Het komt er dus op aan om dat contact te vermijden en om vaak de handen te wassen als iemand in uw buurt ziek is en u niet. Ook mensen die de ziekte hebben moeten de handen wassen en daarnaast moeten ze vooral de neus en de mond bedekken tijdens het hoesten of het niezen. Als het om bacteriële angina gaat die behandeld wordt met antibiotica, dan is de besmettingsperiode korter.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Behandeling voor keelpijn of keelontsteking*

De behandeling voor keelpijn of keelontsteking is afhankelijk van de oorzaak en van de ernst ervan. 
Normale keelpijn die veroorzaakt wordt door een virus kan je normaal gezien zelf behandelen. 
Acute keelpijn is meestal een aandoening die spontaan geneest na 5 à 7 dagen, ook als ze veroorzaakt wordt door streptokokken.


*Keelpijn zelf behandelen*

*Als je keelpijn hebt, is het belangrijk je keel zoveel mogelijk te bevochtigen. Zuig bijvoorbeeld aan een snoepje of zuigtablet of gorgel met zout water. Zo kun je de doorbloeding naar je keel stimuleren. 

*Best kun je ook je keel warm houden. Draag bijvoorbeeld een koltrui of een sjaal.

*Rust voldoende uit, zeker als je keelpijn gepaard gaat met koorts. 

*Rook zelf niet en probeer rokerige omgevingen zoveel mogelijk te vermijden.


*Medicijnen tegen keelontsteking*

Tegen de keelpijn of keelontsteking kun je een pijnstiller als paracetamol gebruiken. Een behandeling met antibiotica is meestal niet nodig. Keelpijn wordt immers meestal veroorzaakt door een virus, en daar helpen antibiotica niet tegen. Antibiotica worden alleen overwogen als de keelpijn heel ernstig is of als de keelpijn zeker door een bacterie veroorzaakt wordt. Voor sommige soorten keelpijn, die het gevolg zijn van een aandoening, is vaak een specifieke behandeling nodig.

(bron: ingelicht.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Keelpijn is in de meeste gevallen het gevolg van keelontsteking. De wetenschappelijke naam voor keelontsteking is faryngitis.*


*Symptomen keelontsteking*
*Pijnlijke, branderige keel
*Hese stem
*Moeite met slikken
*Gezwollen halsklieren
*Koorts


*Keelontsteking gaat soms gepaard met de volgende klachten:*
*Hoofdpijn
*Spierpijn
*Misselijkheid
*Braken


*Oorzaken keelontsteking*

Keelontsteking is meestal het gevolg van een infectie met virussen, soms ook van een infectie met bacteriën. Virussen en bacteriën kunnen je lichaam binnendringen via je mond of je neus. De virussen die keelontsteking veroorzaken, zijn van dezelfde familie als diegene die verkoudheid veroorzaken. De bacteriën die keelontsteking veroorzaken zijn meestal streptokokken. 


*Behandeling*

De meeste volwassenen en kinderen genezen vanzelf binnen de week, of het nu om een virale of bacteriële keelontsteking gaat. Het is vooral belangrijk veel te rusten en uit te zieken. 
Gewone pijnstillers, best op basis van paracetamol, kunnen ingezet worden tegen de pijn of de koorts. Om de pijn te verzachten, kunnen warme drankjes als thee met honing of ijskoude drankjes helpen.


*Bacteriële ontsteking*

Bij een bacteriële ontsteking voel je je vaak zieker en is je keel vuurrood en bedekt met witte puntjes. Bij een zware keelontsteking van bacteriële aard kan je huisarts je antibiotica voorschrijven.

(bron: ingelicht.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Weer wat wijzer ... ik heb nu dus een bacteriële keelontsteking > witte stippen achterin mijn keel !!
Begonnen met antibioticakuur en véél thee met honing en komt allemaal weer in orde  :Wink: !

----------


## Agnes574

*Andere mogelijke oorzaken van keelpijn*

*Allergie pollen,
*dierenvachten, 
*schimmels, 
*enz. kunnen allergische reacties uitlokken, waaronder keelpijn.


*-Droge lucht* 

Droge binnenlucht, vooral in de winter wanneer kamers erg warm zijn, kan je keel droog en rasperig doen aanvallen. Je keel doet dan vooral ’s morgens bij het wakker worden pijn.


*Irriterende stoffen: luchtvervuiling kan keelirritatie veroorzaken*. 

Maar irriterende stoffen binnen, zoals sigarettenrook, leiden nog sneller tot keelpijn. 
Ook stoffen als alcohol of pikant eten kunnen keelpijn veroorzaken.


*Spierpijn* 

Net zoals je je spieren in je armen en benen kunt forceren, kun je ook je keelspieren forceren. 
Dat gebeurt bijvoorbeeld als je heel hard roept bij een wedstrijd of een concert.
Ook veelvuldig hoesten bij een droge (prikkel) hoest kan keelpijn veroorzaken.


*Oesofagale reflux* 

Het terugvloeien van maagzuur in de slokdarm kan leiden tot keelpijn.


*HIV-infectie:* 
Mensen met HIV hebben soms chronisch last van keelpijn


*Tumor* 

Een keeltumor kan keelpijn veroorzaken.

(bron: ingelicht.be)

----------


## christel1

Zo'n "witte angine" zoals ze in de volksmond zeggen bij ons, is heel pijnlijk he Agnes ? Ik heb het gelukkig nog maar 1 keer gehad maar was echt doodziek, hoge koorts en niet kunnen eten en drinken (ik kon niet slikken)
Wat ook veel voorkomt bij overmatig gebruik van antibiotica en ook bij kleine kinderen is spruw, het lijkt een beetje op een bacteriële keelontsteking en is ook pijnlijk maar je hebt geen koorts, daarvoor kan je dactarin orale gel gebruiken maar ik denk dat dit op voorschrift is, zou het eens aan de apotheek moeten vragen... dan kan je ook niet eten of drinken en ziet je keel ook heel wit... 
Mijn kinderen hebben toen ze klein waren heel dikwijls pseudokroep gehad, ik had altijd cortisonedruppels thuis staan want zo'n aanval is echt heel beangstigend, het lijkt wel of ze gaan stikken en snakken echt naar adem en het meer zo'n soort geblaf dat eruit komt ipv hoesten en ze hadden dan meestal ook hoge koorts (meer dan 38,5). 1 keer heb ik op het moment gestaan van bijna naar spoed te rijden, ik had mijn zoon de druppels gegeven en het ging na een half uur niet weg maar na een tweede dosis wel, een geluk want dan begin je toch effe te panikeren..

----------


## Agnes574

Pijnlijk ja... vooral s'nachts en s'morgens...
Overdag gaat 't redelijk met warme thee met honing en ijskoude dranken (water in mijn geval) ... roken kan ik helaas niet laten (eigen schuld dikke bult dat 't dan meer zeer doet  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Tegen de avond word de pijn weer erger; door de warme,droge binnenlucht ... regelmatig hang ik dan even met m'n koppie buiten om koude,vochtige lucht in te ademen  :Wink: .


Ps; ik heb al talloze keelontstekingen gehad ... als CVS-er ben je daar gevoelig aan; ik in ieder geval... door een verwaarloosde keelontsteking is zelfs m'n CVS begonnen zei men in '98!

Xx Ag

----------


## claudiaxjonas

_Hallo, ik had een vraagje.
Ik ben nu 17 jaar en mijn keel en neus amandelen zijn er al op jonge leeftijd uitgehaald.
Nu heb ik per jaar zo'n 4x last van keelontsteking en alle symptomen heb ik dan ook.. Nu zie ik op meerdere sites dat je keelamandelen dan verwijderd moeten worden maar dat is al gebeurd ;s de dokter heeft geen tips ervoor en als ik weer een keelontsteking heb helpt geen een keelsnoepje, alleen slapen maar dan ben ik te vaak wakker omdat ik niet kan doorslapen met licht. Hebben jullie misschien tips? Misschien een keer langs de KNO arts of heeft dat absoluut geen nut? Hoop snel antwoord te krijgen!
Bedankt alvast, Claudia Buijtendijk_

----------


## fairytale30

> _Hallo, ik had een vraagje.
> Ik ben nu 17 jaar en mijn keel en neus amandelen zijn er al op jonge leeftijd uitgehaald.
> Nu heb ik per jaar zo'n 4x last van keelontsteking en alle symptomen heb ik dan ook.. Nu zie ik op meerdere sites dat je keelamandelen dan verwijderd moeten worden maar dat is al gebeurd ;s de dokter heeft geen tips ervoor en als ik weer een keelontsteking heb helpt geen een keelsnoepje, alleen slapen maar dan ben ik te vaak wakker omdat ik niet kan doorslapen met licht. Hebben jullie misschien tips? Misschien een keer langs de KNO arts of heeft dat absoluut geen nut? Hoop snel antwoord te krijgen!
> Bedankt alvast, Claudia Buijtendijk_



Ik zou idd een keer langs een KNO arts gaan. Als je 4x per jaar een keelontsteking hebt is ook niet goed.

----------

